# Muddy mess at Metropolis 2011



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Yep that exactly says it all. Muddy mess for sure.
DB


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

Any other day that many trucks would have loved to see the mud


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

It was awful..lol


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I couldn't believe how many Ford trucks had to get pulled out by the tractor.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Good old mother nature. The one thing we can't control. Sure glad after seeing those pics that I didn't go.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

draw29 said:


> Good old mother nature. The one thing we can't control. Sure glad after seeing those pics that I didn't go.


Yeah it does suck. Thrusday and Friday was so nice though.
DB


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Thursday and friday was beatiful....

Saturday I shot as bad as the weather in the morning. Afternoon I shot great but they wont put that score up since not all my class shot their second half on satuday afternoon. So just my cruddy score counts.


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

What do you mean Fords having to be pulled out:wink: Had to get the tractor for my sons jacked up, high priced, Chevy Duromax too. Figured he would be mad about all the mud slung on it but he was just 1 of the many that had to be pulled out of that slop.
Charlie


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

as pointed out in my earlier response to a similar thread...saturday parked in vip, came back and got in the Malibu, backed it out to the road, drove to town, ate dinner, drove by the local Chevy dealer and saw all those 4 wheel drive truck guys checkin' out the Malibus. :wink::wink:


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

put my honda ridgeline in 4 wheel drive and drove out like there was no mud, oh and i just had to push the button on the dash I didn't have to get out and lock the hubs in like some of those poor ford guys.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Man I spoke too soon about how incredible the weather was up until Friday, And I thought We had crazy weather here in Florida... If I had to guess We probably got 1-2" Saturday morning... When We left the Hotel the news said they had gotten around 5" early Sunday, then had to get another inch or two once We got there... 

As Bad as I needed My Known side Sunday, after blanking My very first target on the unknown side (45yd feeding deer?) and being somewhat happy just to get back to -2down... My hat's off to the ASA and the Park officials for handling things as well as they did...


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks like fun, I am not scared of a little mud, My F150 is push button 4X4 too.


----------



## Double B (Feb 20, 2007)

my duramax didnt get stuck and its push button to!


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

How many of you shot Myrtle Beach about 6 or 7 years ago. I'd rather see the truck in the mud than me.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

I've got the video of the black ford with the muddy camper coming out of there. It was worth the trip to listen to that thing come screaming out of the mud.


----------



## BStokes (Dec 10, 2008)

I drove my 36ft motor home out of there. I'm thinking about taking up mud bogging with it.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

BStokes said:


> I drove my 36ft motor home out of there. I'm thinking about taking up mud bogging with it.


Congrats on your third place finish in senior pro class. 
DB


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

I need to see the video if anyone has it.My wife took this week off to go with me.She wanted to take the littlest one to see superman and hopefully see some tractors.(he is eat up with John Deere almost to the point of obsessed)He didn't want to make the trip so they stayed home.Now that he has seen the pics he is driving me nuts.He wants to go see them tractors pulling the trucks out.Doesn't help we have a grey dodge minivan and he thinks the John deere tractor had to save us.See pic LOL.So please post it or a link.
T8


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

X 2 for the video. Would love to see it!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

BStokes said:


> I drove my 36ft motor home out of there. I'm thinking about taking up mud bogging with it.


...best hold that thought...:wink:


----------



## BStokes (Dec 10, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Congrats on your third place finish in senior pro class.
> DB


Thanks Dan


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

BStokes said:


> I drove my 36ft motor home out of there. I'm thinking about taking up mud bogging with it.


 I could see you doing that, you could always take the mud grips off the dakota and slap on the back of the motor home.


----------



## kward598 (Sep 25, 2002)

jimb said:


> How many of you shot Myrtle Beach about 6 or 7 years ago. I'd rather see the truck in the mud than me.


I was there!! that was a muddy mess for sure!


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

looks like fun


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

My Toyota Corolla didn't even spin a tire!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

jwshooter11 said:


> My Toyota Corolla didn't even spin a tire!


did you pull out any duramax with the corolla


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Ya know, I took the good with the bad....slopped through the mud, took second at the Team Shoot,,,and all in all had a good time.
Hated to see them cancel it Sunday, but I would have hated it worse to have shot in the rain and lightning.

Always meet great people at Met, two great guys came down from St.Louis and shot with us, we all had fun regardless. I'll be there again next year. :wink:

but it was funny to see all those jacked-up trucks stuck in the mud :mg:


----------



## archeryshooter3 (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't get any video but it was rather humorous to watch. By the way the black Ford in the pic with the camper is Levi Morgans.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

archeryshooter3 said:


> Sorry, I didn't get any video but it was rather humorous to watch. By the way the black Ford in the pic with the camper is Levi Morgans.


No it's not it's Brian Barley from AR's. It's twin turbo and has 625hp and 1250ft lb of torque at 3300rpm. I'll get the videos up in a minute.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

TURN THE SOUND WAY UP FOR THIS ONE!


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

BStokes said:


> I drove my 36ft motor home out of there. I'm thinking about taking up mud bogging with it.


I would've videoed that, but you just drove right out like you were on pavement.


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

I had to lock the my superduty in cause of a stupid vacuum leak. Of course I had to wait till I got plum out in a md puddle and got my shoes extra saturated.


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

Great Shoot until the rain set in..>>>>>>>>>>
Hope everyone had a save trip back home..


----------



## archeryshooter3 (Apr 12, 2011)

asa_low12 said:


> No it's not it's Brian Barley from AR's. It's twin turbo and has 625hp and 1250ft lb of torque at 3300rpm. I'll get the videos up in a minute.


Sorry my mistake it looked like Morgan's truck.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

archeryshooter3 said:


> Sorry my mistake it looked like Morgan's truck.


I saw on facebook where he was getting a new one, but I haven't seen it yet. Looked like it was gonna be just as awesome.


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

That aint nuttin but pure power that only a Ford can make.


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks 4 vid.Makes me miss my stroke until I remember all the thousands it took to keep it on the road.


----------



## peace (May 25, 2006)

Great videos, I thought ya'll were talking about mud, those looked like lakes....go to a 3D shoot and get a free tractor pull and mini Monster truck show as a bonus.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Good video!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

levi had his new ford monster truck parked behind us on saturday. danny evans and his dad were next to us on the left and jeff hopkins was on our right. none of their natural abilities rubbed off on us though.


----------



## forked point (Dec 27, 2010)

Congrats to Brian Barley he got to do a little muddin but also took second in semi pro!!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

carlosii said:


> levi had his new ford monster truck parked behind us on saturday. danny evans and his dad were next to us on the left and jeff hopkins was on our right. none of their natural abilities rubbed off on us though.


How did you get to park where we all park, is my question ....LOL


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

I used my influence to get the "World's Oldest Bow Novice" a good parking place.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Bubba Dean said:


> I used my influence to get the "World's Oldest Bow Novice" a good parking place.


nice try bearded One..but i'll have you know i am a "Master"...says so on my score card next to all those 5's.


----------

